
Why Dropbox decided to drop AWS and build its own infrastructure and network - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/15/why-dropbox-decided-to-drop-aws-and-build-its-own-infrastructure-and-network/
======
kylehotchkiss
I recently switched from Dropbox to Google Drive (unlimited storage is nice)
to consolidate all my cloud files (had an epiphany that iCloud Drive, Dropbox,
Google Drive, and AWS were just too many cloud storages to pay for) and I miss
dropbox's sync tool already. Was a nice quality product and I will miss it.

~~~
sidcool
I have heard this several times, people really like Dropbox sync. What I
cannot understand is what prevents Google from making a kick-ass sync client?

~~~
smmnyc
Google is going to split their sync tool into a consumer tool (Backup and
Sync) and business tool (Drive File Stream); I think they stopped updating
their main sync client a while back in preparation for this split. I think the
business tool is the only one that will allow for files to appear locally that
aren't actually downloaded. It's still in beta.

~~~
kylehotchkiss
I am actually talking about quality of Backup and Sync. It's got about 90gb to
upload and it's using 130% of processor and clicking it hardly shows progress
because it's so bogged. Hopefully they fix soon, otherwise the selective sync
is eons better than dropbox's implementation.

------
noncoml
The article is very vague with not enough technical or business details about
the move and the reasons and challenges behind it.

~~~
paxy
This one (from March 2016) is way better in every way. Not sure why this
TechCrunch article even needed to be written now.

[https://www.wired.com/2016/03/epic-story-dropboxs-exodus-
ama...](https://www.wired.com/2016/03/epic-story-dropboxs-exodus-amazon-cloud-
empire/)

~~~
MR4D
Revenue. TechCrunch doesn't make revenue off of Wired's articles.

------
jgowdy
My bet is they can't be competitive with Backblaze B2 when they're on top of
S3. Every S3 based cloud storage provider is going to be S3 special negotiated
price plus minimal profit. The pricing of B2 is almost unmatched for random
access storage at half a cent a gig. That's literally half of Dropbox's 1TB
price. I've been backing up to Backblaze B2 via Arq on OSX, so I can manage my
own archives and not have things deleted from backup when I delete them from
disk.

